# Has Anybody Heard Of Gudgel Shotgun Dummy Launchers?



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

I have heard of a type of gun dog dummy that is launched by a shotgun and the use of blanks. Does anybody have information on the product. I have searched the web and this site without finding a thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. The best I can tell is that the dummy is launched out of a shotgun barrel by a popper or blank shell of some sort.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Goose, I think that the manufacturer went belly up some time back!


----------

